# Best Incubator



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

What is the overall best and easiest incubator to use?


----------



## David McPeak (Feb 5, 2021)

I was wondering the same thing. I have 2 gqf sportsman incubators I used when I raised quail and looking for something smaller.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

To tell you the truth the GQF styrofoam incubators work really well as long as you use good quality instruments to measure temps and humidity.


----------



## David McPeak (Feb 5, 2021)

Thanks David


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> To tell you the truth the GQF styrofoam incubators work really well as long as you use good quality instruments to measure temps and humidity.


Yes, that's the key.


----------



## Jennifer Behm (Feb 7, 2021)

The Harris Farms 360 Incubator is so automatic it is good. The egg turner works well. It maintains the temperature for you perfectly and maintaining the proper humidity is pretty easy too.


----------



## David McPeak (Feb 5, 2021)

Thanks


----------

